# anyone in cadets in 90-95



## ParaMoe (30 Sep 2004)

yeah like the topic said, lemme know who the hell you are, it's been close to 10 years since I've seen some people and once in awhile I see some of you at Sassy's (or the Warehouse) here in Pet.  Lemme know who you are, and if you are coming up this way.  It'll be good to laugh at ol' times and it'll give me an excuse to go out to the bar.  
This post pertains to mostly persons who went to Ipperwash 91-03, Pet 94 (Para Course 9411)  and Blackdown 95.

Later


----------



## THEARMYGUY (30 Sep 2004)

Hello ParaMoe,

I was in Ipperwash from 88-90. CL(Charlie), and CLI(Alpha).  I was also at Petawawa in 91 for WLC (4 Patrol).  The following year I stayed home and in 92 I was staff at Ipperwash for the last year they were open.  I was with Rifle Coach.  By your post I may have been staff when you were a Crse Cdt.  Let me know what courses you attended.
Good luck with your search.

Cheers!! 

The Army Guy


----------



## ParaMoe (30 Sep 2004)

yeah I was a crse cadet for all those years, except for the last one where I was staff.


----------



## drrchief (14 Apr 2005)

CL Ipperwash 87
Leadership & Challenge 89 
Staff 90-Ipperwash

95 Pl Comm Blackdown


----------



## Inch (14 Apr 2005)

You haven't seen me in Pet but I was in Ippernam 91-93, Golf for twinkie in 91, Charlie for CL in 92 (the summer that we had the rain storm while they were redoing the roof on the shacks and we had to stay in mod tents behind the mess until they fixed our shacks) and I was in Bravo coy for CLI D&C during the summer of 93. I went to Banff in 94.


----------



## medic65726 (17 May 2005)

I was the photgrapher for Blackdown in 1995


----------

